# My Alfa Romeo 147 Lusso



## GhostyDog (Dec 2, 2006)

Hi

It was a nice morning so I thought it'd be a good opportunity to wash the car and get some nice pics for you guys and gals.

My car is an Alfa Romeo 147 Lusso, the paint is called Nero Fuoco and is a pearlescent black with a red flip, a bit of a rarity. I've recently given her a facelift with the Linea Alfa Romeo Sport Front bumper and had the car practically resprayed.

I washed her with Megiuars Gold Wash and wiped off with a good quality leather. Hope you like the results.
































































Hope you like


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Always loved Alfas. But never owned one. One day. Cool car :wink:

Any interior pics?


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

looks good mate 8)


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

8) Black cars always look good when immaculately clean. Loved Alfas also, although the usual scaremongering of depreciation and reliability have put me off - but one day!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice looking Alfa some red calipers would go well against the black body work


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

I got a 'facelift' 147 M Jet as a hire car in France.

The MOST comfortable seats of any car I've driven.
I liked almost everything about it but I wouldn't own one -
too many things that I think would go wrong and it was only 
6 months old; strange clonking from n/s front suspension
and a whine from the gearbox; AFAIK they are common problems.


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Its a very pretty car, it looks a little high at the back though or is that due to the steep road.


----------

